# 16ft fighting megabot is unveiled ahead of its showdown



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2017)

The 16 foot (five metre) tall machine is a robot called Eagle Prime that is ready to take on Japan in the Megabots Giant Robot Duel league.

An incredible video has been released which shows the Eagle Prime in action ahead of the duel - which will be the world's first giant robot battle -  taking place this month.







The robot has been created by San Francisco-based MegaBots, who set up the Giant Robot Duel league in 2015.

On its website, MegaBots said: 'MegaBots uses cutting-edge robotics technology to create the giant piloted fighting robots of science fiction, videogames and movies.

'These robots fight in epic-scale arena combat the likes of which the world has never seen before.'

The Eagle Prime stands at 16 feet (five metres tall), weighs 12 tons, and has 430 horsepower.

A human operator sits within the 'head' of the humanoid robot, controlling its movements.








*The Eagle Prime robot stands at 16 feet (five metres tall), weighs 12 tons, and has 430 horsepower
*
















Japan's robot is called Kurata.

In 2015, the team revealed an early version of the robot, that included a gun capable of shooting 6,000 BB bullets a minute.

But since, the Japanese team has not released any information or images of the machine that will take part in the dual against the US.

Kuratas can be operated using a 'Master-Slave system' where users control the robot's movements from outside using any device with a 3G network.

It weighs 9,000 pounds and is controlled by a pilot in the cockpit or remotely using a smartphone or tablet.

They can also step inside the suit to control its movements in the same way as exoskeletons are used for fictional characters such as Iron Man.

Overall, the robot has around 30 hydraulic joints which the pilot moves using motion control. It comes in 16 colors, including black and pink.

Currently Kuratas is not capable of walking, but is able to drive at 6mph (10 km/h)

It can also be fitted with a futuristic weapons system, including a gun capable of shooting 6,000 BB bullets a minute, which fires when the pilot smiles.

'Automatic alignment allows you to lock on your enemy target. Kuratas will not allow any targets to escape,' the company writes.

'With the alignment set appropriately the system will fire BBs when the pilot smiles.'

Realizing that there may be a flaw with this system of opening fire, a video warns the pilot against smiling too much while operating the Kuratas weaponry.

However, there is another major caveat.

The robot is advertised as a kit, which means whoever buys it will also have to put it together.











In May, Chinese robotics company GREATMETAL also announced that it too was joining the battle, unveiling its massive 'Monkey King' robot to take on the US and Japan.






The quadrupedal, single-seat machine takes on the form of a monkey and weighs more than 8,000 pounds (four tonnes) – and a video has suggested that the robot is equipped with a rotating head.

Although China is gearing up for battle, MegaBots is still deciding whether to allow the Monkey King to join the competition.

A specific date for the battle has not yet announced, but MegaBots says it will be this month.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 3, 2017)

Wi-fi link to Skynet enabled ??? as back up c&c


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 3, 2017)

This is awesome


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 3, 2017)

I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle!


----------



## Xpect (Aug 3, 2017)

DUEL!!!
Not "dual" it's called DUEL

I'm German, so call me Grammar-Nazi all you like, still, it bothered me like hell.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 3, 2017)

thankyou @Xpect

you passed the test.......


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2017)

These are just stupid.  I'd take a Ripsaw over one of those any day of the week.  More powerful, faster, can climb a flight of stairs like it wasn't even there, can carry a larger weapon on its roof, and looks badass instead of stupid.


----------



## Supercrit (Aug 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> These are just stupid.  I'd take a Ripsaw over one of those any day of the week.  More powerful, faster, can climb a flight of stairs like it wasn't even there, can carry a larger weapon on its roof, and looks badass instead of stupid.



People like to watch giant robots fighting, not buggy with tracks.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2017)

The fight would be over in a second with a minigun so...yeah.

Looks like an M61 Vulcan which is one of these:


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 4, 2017)

Supercrit said:


> People like to watch giant robots fighting, not buggy with tracks.



Yea, he totally missed the point.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2017)

It's tracked, not bipedal.  If they were actually bipedal mechs, I would be impressed.  If you're going to go tracked, makes far more sense to take the Ripsaw approach.  I wouldn't be surprised, at all, if the Ripsaw could knock one of those things over or break them in two from the impact.


And those aren't robots.  Robots don't have pilots in them.  They are would be mechs if they could walk but they can't so...yeah...stupid.


----------



## chaosmassive (Aug 4, 2017)

this is what you need for incoming zombie apocalypse


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 17, 2017)

The battle can be viewed on Twitch


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh $H1T!!!
Now I have to stay up 'till morning, watching real-life *Robot Jox*.


----------



## OSdevr (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks neat, but I think I'll stick with BattleBots.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 17, 2017)

This is going to be the Forefather for eventual Gundam battles in the near future.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 17, 2017)

natr0n said:


> This is going to be the Forefather for eventual Gundam battles in the near future.



Yeah that seems like a totally practical way to wage war. Even today tanks are among the most vulnerable objects on the field, 'let's stack ten on top of each other and let it walk slowly'.


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 17, 2017)

20 yrs from now, this will replace football (both types ).


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> 20 yrs from now, this will replace football (both types ).



The sports analogy above reminded me of this:


 
Loved this game back in the day.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 18, 2017)

The start of Mechwarrior.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 18, 2017)

Guess who won?

https://go.twitch.tv/videos/183107252


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh, wow. Couldn't stay up 'till 5AM, so I watched a replay as soon as I woke up!
This is the awesomest thing I've ever seen: better than robot wars and drone races combined!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2017)

About as lame as I expected it to be.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 18, 2017)

Yup that was bad...so very bad. American Ninja Warrior like super hyped and fake announcers with robots that move 1/16th of a mph. Reminds me of the scene in Austin Powers with the Steam Roller...but not funny.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 18, 2017)

Physics always wins.


----------



## ogharaei (Oct 18, 2017)




----------

